# My roommate is awful.



## Darling (Jul 13, 2014)

(If you wanna skip to the bottom and tell me about your bad roommates, do it!)

Thankfully, my roommate is moving out in September but while I still live with her, here's a compiled list of reasons why she is gross and terrible. (I've been living with her since February 2013 so this might be long.) (Also I know that like, extreme profanity isn't allowed here so if I say something that's against the rules, please tell me.)
She only showers like, once a week. Her hair always looks greasy and I know her looks aren't my business, but she always complains that she feels gross and does nothing about it.
She leaves empty beer bottles EVERYWHERE. She's an alcoholic and she talks about it all the time. I drink casually. She leaves bottles everywhere though and the other day, I found a bottle with moldy beer residue under the couch.
She never does her dishes. I always say that I won't do them for her, but then they start to stink so I have to. It's nasty.
She eats my food. Back when we were friends, we ate communally and would buy things whenever we ran out of them. Well, she stopped doing the buying part but kept doing the eating part. Sooooo. Now she always eats my hummus and it's naht cool.
This is the biggest one - SHE SMOKES SO MUCH WEED. She does it in the dining room, directly across from the rat cage. I know, it's AWFUL and I ask her to use the vape instead of the bong so it creates less smoke for the ratties to inhale but she never does. And when she's high, she always uses the munchies as an excuse to eat my food.
She says the rats smell, even after I've bathed them and cleaned their cage. I've tried to explain that it's not a bad, unclean odor but just the normal smell of rats but she doesn't listen. And her weed smells bad too. (Or it used to. Now I'm like, desensitized to it.)
She yells very loud any time something bad happens. Gonna miss the bus? Realized we ran out of milk? Messed up on her video game? It's just a slew of expletives. UGH." It's not so much the words that bother me, it's the loudness. I'm also pretty sure she does it so I ask what's wrong.
Overshares about her sex life. I don't even want to know. Ugh.
At least it's only a month and a half left of this.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I had a roommate use my towels as toilet paper because he was mad that was his turn to buy it. He also would steal the batteries out of anything he could find to power his Xbox remotes. He tried steal stuff, but I stole it back, and had to install a lock on my bedroom door to prevent theft. Then when he moved out, he left bags of trash behind, which is where I found the remote for my heater (minus the batteries) and my dishes. That's right, he was throwing them away to avoid having to wash them.

Oh, and he smoked inside even though I'm allergic and its against the lease. Was so glad when he left. 

Oh! I forgot about the kitten! He would lock her in the closet at night when she would annoy him, so that's where we found all of her poop.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I hate so many things on your list!! How did you end up with this roommate? And how did you end up getting asking her to move out? 

I know I am going to be in the minority here, but your number one thing made me laugh at myself. I shower everyday, but I don't wash my hair ever. haha. I rinse it out when I shower so it isn't dirty or greasy. I just don't just shampoo or conditioner. So the hair thing made me laugh because my friend is always freaked out by my non-hair washing.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Aeyna said:


> I had a roommate use my towels as toilet paper because he was mad that was his turn to buy it. He also would steal the batteries out of anything he could find to power his Xbox remotes. He tried steal stuff, but I stole it back, and had to install a lock on my bedroom door to prevent theft. Then when he moved out, he left bags of trash behind, which is where I found the remote for my heater (minus the batteries) and my dishes. That's right, he was throwing them away to avoid having to wash them.
> 
> Oh, and he smoked inside even though I'm allergic and its against the lease. Was so glad when he left.
> 
> Oh! I forgot about the kitten! He would lock her in the closet at night when she would annoy him, so that's where we found all of her poop.


0_o woooah. That roommate is intense...


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

This thread cracks me up. My husband always tells my daughter she's being a bad roomy when she leaves out the dishes or tosses her gross underwear on the floor in the bathroom or eats all (insert yummy food here), ect.

I did roomys back when I was young...twice. Both were terrible and I decided it was better to live in a tiny slum lord shack than deal with roommates.


----------



## Darling (Jul 13, 2014)

Aeyna said:


> I had a roommate use my towels as toilet paper because he was mad that was his turn to buy it. He also would steal the batteries out of anything he could find to power his Xbox remotes. He tried steal stuff, but I stole it back, and had to install a lock on my bedroom door to prevent theft. Then when he moved out, he left bags of trash behind, which is where I found the remote for my heater (minus the batteries) and my dishes. That's right, he was throwing them away to avoid having to wash them.
> 
> Oh, and he smoked inside even though I'm allergic and its against the lease. Was so glad when he left.
> 
> Oh! I forgot about the kitten! He would lock her in the closet at night when she would annoy him, so that's where we found all of her poop.


That's all awful, but especially the towel thing. (We quarrel over people's turns to buy toilet paper/paper towel too.) Couldn't he just have used paper towel? Ew.

My roommate also smokes cigarettes inside which is also against our lease, but was also a pain in the butt when I was quitting three months ago.



gotchea said:


> I hate so many things on your list!! How did you end up with this roommate? And how did you end up getting asking her to move out?
> 
> I know I am going to be in the minority here, but your number one thing made me laugh at myself. I shower everyday, but I don't wash my hair ever. haha. I rinse it out when I shower so it isn't dirty or greasy. I just don't just shampoo or conditioner. So the hair thing made me laugh because my friend is always freaked out by my non-hair washing.


That's not gross. Washing your hair every day can dry out the essential oils anyways. I mean that she literally doesn't shower and wears the same clothes for four or five days in a row.

She posted an ad on the housing board at our school. Her boyfriend of two years asked her to move in. He's never been over to our place, so he's in for a surprise. (And I'm in for happily being able to move my rats into her old bedroom so they get a whole room for themselves.)



mimsy said:


> I did roomys back when I was young...twice. Both were terrible and I decided it was better to live in a tiny slum lord shack than deal with roommates.


Was it worth it? I'm so excited to live alone but I'm gonna be mad broke without her paying half the rent.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

This is why, even if two people are the best of friends when they move in together, a roommate contract is an excellent idea. Drafted by both parties, both parties sign and take it to the notary.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

That is awesome! When I had a two bedroom my animals had their own room. I think you are going to LOVE that. I did. I hated having roommates, so to me being broke was better thn having a roommate.
My roommate was not gross like all of yours, she just annoyed me. haha.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

My boyfriend and I live together, and we're moving into a two bedroom next month. We'll each have our own room, but my room is going to be the rat room. We're gonna rat proof it, and basically design it to be awesome. Because my bed is a platform bed, I don't need to worry about them getting under it, and I also don't have any furniture that would allow them to go under where I can't reach. 

I'm super excited for the change, so I can imagine you will be too.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

That's just awful. You should make a countdown and hide it


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh my god I'm so sorry.

I've been super lucky in that the only roommate I've ever had was my girlfriend and somehow we get along magically well like all day every day. I was really scared when we first moved in together because everyone was like "you are going to regret living with your girlfriend, it never ends well" but after a year and a half we've never had any issues so I guess we're just really lucky. 

However, this summer we were living in a small apartment which we shared with a roommate and while my girlfriend likes her I HATED her. All she did was watch movies in the living room all day and all evenings. She would skip all of her classes to sit and watch movies. Plus all of the movies were these crappy low budget bollywood movies and they were each like 6 hours long I swear to god -_- she would turn the sound up so loud you couldn't escape the cheesy choreographed dancing drama crap. And when a movie ended she would just leave it on the title screen for hours while the 30 second loop of music played over and over and over.

She also drank constantly. Her idea of a "mixed drink" was like 80% vodka and 20% cranberry juice or something. One night she drank herself delirious and proceeded to vomit all over the apartment while her boyfriend yelled at me and my girlfriend to help get her into the shower and clean up all the puke. Later we found out one of their friends who was also over didn't want to clean up the puke so she decided to use the VACUUM CLEANER to suck up the puke and then we could never use the vacuum again.

Also she never washed dished with soap, she would only rinse them in water and put them away so they were always oily and disgusting. Also my girlfriend has horrible allergies to like everything including milk, eggs, fish, nuts, seeds, and corn, so she couldn't handle any of the unwashed dished because who knows what allergen was all over everything at that point.

And she would steal and drink all of out alcohol. Not like we ever had very much, but if we bought a small bottle of rum or something it would mysteriously go missing a few days later...

God what else xD she also always smokes shisha inside even though I have asthma and I asked her not too. Once they knocked over their hooka and left burn marks all over the carpet from the coals. 

She also shed hair everywhere and it was really nasty and long and ewwwwww.... Okay I think that's all! hahaha


----------



## Darling (Jul 13, 2014)

xStatic said:


> Also she never washed dished with soap, she would only rinse them in water and put them away so they were always oily and disgusting. Also my girlfriend has horrible allergies to like everything including milk, eggs, fish, nuts, seeds, and corn, so she couldn't handle any of the unwashed dished because who knows what allergen was all over everything at that point.
> 
> And she would steal and drink all of out alcohol. Not like we ever had very much, but if we bought a small bottle of rum or something it would mysteriously go missing a few days later...


Omg, mine does that too on the rare occasion that she actually does the dishes.

And that one too. The fridge is obviously off limits for me to put booze in but she'll even go in my room and look for my wine if she's already drunk.

Countdown: 45 days!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Make sure you document damage roommates do, so you're not held liable once the lease is up. 

Especially the hookah burning the carpet. That's big money. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

My roommates are guilty of NEVER ever ever EVER doing their dishes. I should say my dishes because they use ours. One of my big soup mugs went missing for weeks. When it finally reappeared in the sink it was full of moldy pasta. One of them filled it with water and left it there. My girlfriend and I are guilty of leaving dishes for a day or two but we dont let them pile up because we get flies. She just left the dish there for 2 weeks before I broke down and washed it. 

Its so sad to admit but my girlfriend and I are both passive aggressive so we dont have the guts to say anything to them. 

We have some pretty insane roommate stories that are funny now but totally annoying when it was happening. The first person my girlfriend lived with was very eccentric.... Never made any noise nor bothered us but was definitely strange... "Forgot"/neglected to clean his cats litter box that was in the bathroom next to her room. 2 weeks worth of 2 cats poop/pee is awful and his one cat peed on our stuff a few times because of it. His "ex" girlfriend was the worst though. She was loud, came over whenever she wanted, and rude. She would come over at 6am in heels stomping around on the hardwood floors and talking extremely loudly. And because she was so loud we could often hear her side of their conversations. They had a strange relationship. 

Currently, we live with another couple, a guy and a girl. My girlfriend had worked with the girl and then she got fired for no other reason than the management and other people who worked there didnt like her and thought she was incompetent. My girlfriend stuck up for her, saying she was really nice and this and that. A few weeks after that happened, they came home and I was going out so we ran into each other as I was leaving. They didnt know my girlfriend was home. She walked by our bedroom and the door was open a bit. You can't see our bed from the door, which was where my girlfriend was sitting. And the girl says "ew, their room is disgusting". So my girlfriend got up, looked at her, and shut the door in her face.

Like, okay, so we're not the neatest people and leave piles of clothes on the floor. But their room isnt clean AT ALL! She just had zero right to make any sort of comment like that. Especially when I'm the one doing their dishes and cleaning up after them like their mother. Ugh. 

Okay, sorry, novel rant post over!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Haha, oh, the joys of living with other not-so-respectful or cleanly people. My partner of 3 years is a pig - I spent about 15 minutes yesterday sitting on the floor pulling all the dirty socks, qtips, sunflower seed shells, and candy wrappers out from underneath the couch and his desk. I put a garbage can right under his desk and he still throws his trash on the floor. I don't understand at all!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh god, my skin is crawling from all these stories. LOL.

I am...not a very nice person. Especially when it comes to my space. I would have a hard time not tossing a person out on their butt.


----------

